

Why JSON sucks for configuration files - elia
http://dev.mikamai.com/post/99319315864/why-json-sucks-for-user-configuration

======
VikingCoder
So, make your own JSON-like format. It's not like it'll be hard to understand,
parse, or output. Comments are lines whose first non-whitespace character is a
#. Allow keys to not need double-quotes. Allow commas before closed parens.
Make a beautifier for your format that puts returns, tabs, spaces where you
think they should go.

I'm just going to highlight - you want to use it as a configuration format,
right? So do it! What on earth is stopping you?

